# Hi I'm new



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

The hospital where we had our treatment recommended this site, but I have only just got got round to registering.  Feeling quite low about everything at the moment, but then feel guilty when I read other people's stories who seem to have had to go through a lot more than me.

Neither my DH (still got to get used to all these meanings!) or I have anything wrong that could stop us conceiving - IT IS JUST NOT HAPPENING!

Feeling particularly low at the moment as my Grandma died 2 weeks ago  .  She knew we were trying for a baby and was really excited for us and often said she hoped she would be around to see it.  I am so sad that she will not be.

It is comforting to know there are other people who understand how we feel, but it's a shame there are so many of us.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff Kathy

Glad you decided to join us 

Really sorry to hear of the loss of your Grandma  to you

Please take a look around the boards and introduce yourself 
Look forward to chatting to you

love
suzie  x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Kathy
Glad you have posted, 

Feeling low and guilty is a normal feeling, I felt that way too and still do at times -
I am sorry you have so recently lost your Nan, I lost my Nan almost 2 years ago now and I kinda hoped she would send a little one for me, but alas that has yet to happen. I do believe however she watchs over me and is giving me strength to carry on.

Unexplained Infertility is difficult because ther is nothing to "focus" on and "do something" about.

I hope that by joining us here on FF you meet some wonderful women who know exactly how you are feeling and how you may get your dream.

Here is a link to the "unexplained" area of FF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,111.0.html

I hope there is some advice and support there for you.
my only other advice would be to grieve for your Nan - take some time for you and your Dh - and Try not to focus on TTC ( easier said than done) find a way to get some R&R, and do whatever diet & healthy things you can to give yourselves the best chance.

Wishing you  & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Just wanna say, I know exactly how u r feeling cos I lost my grandad 2 weeks ago too, he didn't know I was trying but I still wanted him to be around for my little one!! I'll be going to my 1st appointment in a week, hopefully we can find out what is wrong and fix it!!  Hope all will happen for you too!!  Best of luck!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi kathys - i have said hello on another post but here i am again!!

It must be frustrating when it is unexplained infertility? Me and my hubby had been ttc for about a yr and a half when we had all the initial tests - mine came back fine but hubby had 100% abnormal sperm test - he was quite upset about it where as i was really happy!! He couldnt understand why i was so happy and i said it was because at least i knew why we wernt getting pg and i had my AF each month! 

Does that make sense? Rather than be told its unexplained which i would have found more frustrating!!

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## Mackintosh (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Kathy

We lost our Nan recently too. She was so pleased when we told told her we were having a baby 
and it broke us to tell her when we lost it. Such a hard thing, she is really going to be
missed at our wedding too.

You have already been through 5 years of waiting. I was was unexplained too when I first 
started on this road. It was frustrating then and it is still today. It's because there is 
no button to press to make it work, nothing to investigate. If this is any comfort to you 
IVf worked for me and after I had a natural conception, which CARE wheren't shocked about as
they'd always said it should be possible. (It shocked the hell out of me though.)

I wish you loads of luck and hope everything works out for you. And you have come to the 
right place as the support and comfort I've had from here just recently is really helping me
with my recent struggles.

Good luck

Mackintosh


----------



## Ray-Ray (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Kathy
I am also very new to this site and  know how you are feeling, we have been trying for 2yrs now and i lost my Grandma late last year.  We were extremely close and she was one of the only people who knew we were desperately trying for a baby.  She wanted so much to be around when we had our baby which we are hoping will happen soon.  I have PCOS DH is fine, i have very irregular periods and mostly no ovulation.  have tried clomid for 9 months and iui's - neither worked for us.  Just had our 1st failed IVF and looking to the future and trying IVF again in May/June.  This site has been amazing over the last week when i have needed it the most.  I wish you all the luck in the world.  Hope you find this site helpful and informative.
love Ray Rayxxx


----------



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Ray-Ray

Thanks for your message.  This site is great isn't it?  It's so good to speak to people who actually genuinely understand, rather than people just saying they do.

Sounds like we will be doing IVF around the same time then.  Good luck to you both.  How did you respond last time?  Did you get many eggs etc?  I responded well to ours (13 eggs, 10 fertilised), but it obviously wasn't meant to be as we had a BFN.

I am getting increasingly worried as I turn 35 in May and time is starting to run out.

Take care and good luck.

Kathy x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi kathy,
i just wanted to welcome you to the site, and wish you every success with your treatment. i hope all your dreams of having a baby come true.   
all the best Corrina x


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

hi kathy,
welcome to ff,im sorry to hear your sad news about  your Grandma   
best wishes

luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## ed (Mar 14, 2006)

welcome kathy i am sorry to hear of your loss of your dear grandma  . i hope you can get all the help and support you need. do you know what direction you are going to go next. take care ED


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi kathy s 
ur hospital has done something rite in sending u here as this is the best place ive found for support 
good luck in wot ever ur next step and sorry to here ur sad news 
take care steph


----------



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi ed

We are waiting for the next cycle of IVF now.  The egg collection is scheduled for last week in June, so not too much longer to wait before we start the treatment really.

I am hoping this month, more than any other month to be pg naturally as it would be such a tribute to my Grandma who was so excited at the thought of us having a baby.  I know there is nothing I can do any different to any other month, but I have been talking to her a lot and asked for her help.   Does that make me strange?!  

Kathy x


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

hi Kathy

i'm really sorry to hear about your grandmother  .

welcome to the site, everyone here is so supportive, and will understand everything you are going through.  I have blown you loads of bubbles to help you feel at home, and sending some   your way too (for added measure).


Best wishes
Love
H x


----------

